# P7 750 Watt fitt für Sandybrige E?



## SESOFRED (24. August 2011)

*P7 750 Watt fitt für Sandybrige E?*

Hallo ,

Da ich ende des Jahres mir ein neues System mit Sandy E zulegen werde wollte ich fragen ob an de Gerüchten über 23 Ampere auf der 12 Volt schiene was dran ist bzw. ob mein Netzteil mit 4 X  20  Ampere trotzdem für die CPU ausreicht.
Ich bin mir bewusst das ihr nix genaues sagen dürft mir würde schon ein ja oder nein reichen.
Es wird als Graka ne GTX 480 genutzt.

vielen dank 

sesofred


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. August 2011)

*AW: P7 750 Watt fitt für Sandybrige E?*

Hallo

Dein Netzteil bietet bis zu 20A allein für die CPU an, was eigentlich mehr als ausreichend sein sollte. Für starke Extrem Übertaktungen hingegen könnte es sein, dass das Netzteil abschalten könnte. Aber dann würde deine CPU auch mehr als 240W aufnehmen. Auch für die GTX480 sollte das Netzteil noch ausreichend sein.


----------



## SESOFRED (24. August 2011)

*AW: P7 750 Watt fitt für Sandybrige E?*

Das hört sich schon mal gut an.
Der Sandy E soll ja max 180Watt ziehen da hätte ich ja noch etwas spielraum zum Ocen.
Wobei ich ehr davon ausgehe das 180Watt nur die später kommenden 8 Core Prozessoren benötigen.

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Info.

PS bin extrem mit dem P7 zufrieden


Sesofred


----------

